# Liberal Polls Fail Again- When Will Liberals Learn ?



## protectionist

This time it's Australia. The Conservative Prime Minister Scott Morrison won a victory, after polls had showed him heading for defeat. _ "Complete shock" _were the words of Zareh Ghazarian, a political science lecturer at Monoash University in Melbourne.

No it's not. No shock at all.  It's only a shock to ignorant liberals who still follow polls, and believe them to be accurate, despite their numbers routinely coming from high %s of liberals, thereby falsely skewing the numbers in favor of liberal candidates.

The Morrison win was a parallel to the 2016 victory of Donald Trump.  Morrison, like Trump, is an ally of the coal industry (and its many workers), tough on immigration and asylum claims, an opponent of Chinese economic intrusion, a corporate tax cutter, and even wears baseball caps like Trump.

Polls all showed Morrison's political bloc trailing the opposition Labor (leftist) Party.  Will liberals now get it that polls are ineffective and invalid ?  

‘Complete shock’: Australia’s prime minister holds onto power, defying election predictions

​


----------



## protectionist

DEAR MODERATOR(S):

NO, this thread should NOT be moved to Australia. It's NOT ABOUT AUSTRALIA. 

It's about the *FALLACY OF POLLS *(ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD)

Do you see the word "Australia" in the TITLE of the thread ?


----------



## protectionist

Wanna bet Democrats will make the same mistake again in 2020 ?  Any bets ?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Unsurprising silence from lib mouthpieces....climate change and immigration leading issues,,,,oooooops


----------



## keepitreal

protectionist said:


> This time it's Australia. The Conservative Prime Minister Scott Morrison won a victory, after polls had showed him heading for defeat. _ "Complete shock" _were the words of Zareh Ghazarian, a political science lecturer at Monoash University
> in Melbourne.
> 
> No it's not. No shock at all.  It's only a shock to ignorant liberals who still follow polls, and believe them to be accurate, despite their numbers routinely coming from high %s of liberals, thereby falsely skewing the numbers in favor of liberal candidates.
> 
> The Morrison win was a parallel to the 2016 victory of Donald Trump.  Morrison, like Trump, is an ally of the coal industry (and its many workers), tough on immigration and asylum claims, an opponent of Chinese economic intrusion, a corporate tax cutter, and even wears baseball caps like Trump.
> 
> Polls all showed Morrison's political bloc trailing the opposition Labor (leftist) Party.  Will liberals now get it that polls are ineffective and invalid ?
> 
> ‘Complete shock’: Australia’s prime minister holds onto power, defying election predictions
> 
> ​


That's how they try to influence elections
Make voters think their candidate doesn't stand a chance 
so, they'll be discouraged....why bother voting


----------



## protectionist

keepitreal said:


> That's how they try to influence elections
> Make voters think their candidate doesn't stand a chance
> so, they'll be discouraged....why bother voting


They are manipulators 24/7.  No group ever did more to cheat at election time.


----------



## miketx

Manonthestreet said:


> Unsurprising silence from lib mouthpieces....climate change and immigration leading issues,,,,oooooops


Their mouths are all busy.


----------



## protectionist

Chris Wallace, this morning, said *the polls show* that most Americans support a pathway to citizenship for illegal aliens.  Just another example of why Chris Wallace should not be moderating a talk show (much less a political debate)

Pretty amazing that on Fox News Channel, someone could be talking about polls, and displaying graphics from them.


----------



## Silent Warrior

The problem with the polls, which the left hasn't figured out yet, is who responds.  When polling a leftist household the target will talk on the phone, send in the form etc.  When polling a conservative household, they pollster is more likely to be hung up on or his forms trashed.  So the resulting answers are predominantly left.


----------



## protectionist

Silent Warrior said:


> The problem with the polls, which the left hasn't figured out yet, is who responds.  When polling a leftist household the target will talk on the phone, send in the form etc.  When polling a conservative household, they pollster is more likely to be hung up on or his forms trashed.  So the resulting answers are predominantly left.


Exactly.  Leftists haven't figured this out yet.  Probably because their liberal OMISSION media has deliberately omitted this important fact, and that's all they pay attention to.


----------



## ThirdTerm

> *Liberal Polls Fail Again- When Will Liberals Learn ?*



There is no liberal media in Australia. Most media outlets in the country are controlled or owned by the Murdoch family (Fox News). News Corp's media outlets, including Fox News, are exporting Aussie values to the rest of the world, taking over America and Britain. News Corp's Australian monopoly decided the general election.



> _The New York Times'_ recent investigation into the Murdoch family described James and Kathryn's more progressive leanings as one of the reasons for tension within the family.
> 
> The fractured relationship between Rupert Murdoch's children has again been in the spotlight this month after The New York Times' extensive investigation into his empire was published three weeks ago. Among the many juicy details in that series of stories was how the younger son James and his wife Kathryn have been distancing themselves from the conservative agendas of News Corp's media outlets, including Fox News, as well as from the family patriarch.
> 
> How Rupert Murdoch’s Empire of Influence Remade the World







Australia’s level of media ownership concentration is already one of the highest in the world.



> The government’s Broadcasting Legislation Amendment (Media Reform) Bill 2016 proposes cutting a rule that stops commercial TV networks from broadcasting to more than 75% of Australians. The House of Representatives passed the bill, which will now go to the Senate.
> 
> Labor has said it supports repealing the 75% reach rule but opposes changing the “two-out-of-three rule”, which prevents companies from holding a controlling interest in more than two firms that operate television broadcasting, radio broadcasting or newspaper publishing in the same region.
> 
> Labor’s shadow minister for communications, Michelle Rowland, said repealing the two-out-of-three rule would reduce “the diversity of voices across the media landscape”.
> 
> FactCheck: is Australia’s level of media ownership concentration one of the highest in the world?


----------

